# Bildbearbeitungssoftware - Allgemeine Diskussion



## Bernd-Thomas (20. März 2008)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungstechnik!?*

Hallochen...

... ich kann nur Bestätigen: Ulead PhotoImpact 12 (derzeit das Beste und einfachste)

Corel Draw hat Ulead aufgekauft und die Techniken in ihrem neuen Produkt CorelDraw X4 eingebunden (Wer CorelDraw nicht kennt ... hat es schwer dort zurechtzukommen)

Tipp: Vor dem Freistellen erstmal in der Vergrößerung die Ränder (vom Objekt) anschauen. Ferner sind komprimierte Bilder oft arbeitsaufwendig und erzielen schlechte Ergebnisse.

Jede Digitalkamera (Spiegelreflex) interpoliert ab ca. 5 Megapixel. Derzeit gibt es noch keine größeren Chips

Wenn man die Möglichkeit hat, dann Bilder im TIF-Format aufnehmen inkl. Bildinformation.

Es grüßt Tommy


----------



## Joachim (20. März 2008)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungstechnik!?*

Corel kann scheinbar nicht gut selbst programmieren - Paint-Shop-Pro haben die ja auch aufgekauft und  seit dem ist es aufgebläht und lahm ... 

Aber das mal nur am Rande ...


----------



## Bernd-Thomas (20. März 2008)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungstechnik!?*

Hi Joachim,

ich finde Paint-Shop-Pro ebenfalls zu extrem ... richtig arbeiten kann man selbst mit einem gutem PC (technisch abgestimmt) nicht. Ich habe sehr viel mit Bildbearbeitung zu tun .... und seit Jahren ständig am probieren und suchen.

Corel schafft es einfach nicht ein Programm für nur einen Zweck zu vermarkten. Ich vermute, das sie es dem Microsoft Office nachmachen möchten. Ihr jetziges Monopol ist erschreckend ... die Konkurenz wird fehlen. Ulead war der letzte große Gegner...  

Ulead hat jedoch mit seiner letzten Version (12) das Program nochmals gut überarbeitet, so das man auf die fetten Betriebsbremsen verzichten kann.

Es grüßt Tommy


----------



## Digicat (20. März 2008)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungstechnik!?*

Servus Tommy



> Ihr jetziges Monopol ist erschreckend ... die Konkurenz wird fehlen. Ulead war der letzte große Gegner...


Was ist mit Adobe  

Dachte immer die sind Marktführer.

Ich selbst benutze beide nicht, sondern FixFoto, aber das beherrscht "ausschneiden" (wie der Thread-Starter meint) auch nicht per Mausklick sondern Handarbeit wäre angesagt.


----------



## Bernd-Thomas (20. März 2008)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungstechnik!?*

Hallo Digicat,

Vorab: Jedes Programm hat seine Schwerpunkte, Vorteile und Nachteile, sowie  eine spezielle Zielgruppe. Ich möchte mit meinen Äußerungen kein Programm abwerten.

Adobe (ich habe das neuste Programm) hat eine bestimmte Zielgruppe und erweitert sich vom Kern her auf andere Produkte, welche man in Teamarbeiten über verschiedene Servern bzw. Arbeitsplätzen gemeinsam nutzen kann. Die zukünftige Grafik für Adobe wird die Vektor-Grafik sein, weil man diese gut in PDF-Datein und anderen Bereichen integrieren kann.

Schaue Dir auf der Firmenseite die umfangreiche Produktreihe an. Es gibt dort keine Zielgruppe für Bildbearbeitung. (Außer ich habe sie noch nicht gefunden)

Marktanteile rein aus Grafikprogrammen sind selbst bei Adobe mit Sicherheit sehr geringfügig.

Es gibt das Sprichwort: Schuster bleibe bei Deinen Leisten! (sollte man mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen ..

Dann frage 10 Leute auf der Straße: 'Kennst Du Adobe?' 

Die Antworten werden bestimmt: mind. 8 Mal PDF beinhalten....

Es grüßt Tommy 

P.S. Das ist meine persönliche Meinung (bitte nicht verallgemeinern.....)


----------



## Digicat (20. März 2008)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungstechnik!?*

Servus Tommy



> Dann frage 10 Leute auf der Straße: 'Kennst Du Adobe?'
> 
> Die Antworten werden bestimmt: mind. 8 Mal PDF beinhalten....


Da hast 100% Zustimmung vo mir.

Dachte nur weil Adobe CS3, LR in diversen Fotoforen als Profiprogramm dargestellt wird und wehe ein User tanzt aus der Reihe, der wird gleich schief angeschaut und seine Bearbeitungen sind schei..e.

Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin, die Fotos schauen aber wirklich besser aus wenn sie mit CS3 bearbeitet werden, als meine, mit Fixfoto. Ich bin aber nicht bereit meine Freizeit nur am PC zu verbringen um erstklassige Fotos hervor zu bringen, darum wird ein Foto von mir nie ein gutes sein, aber mir ist es egal. Ich mach ja die Fotos für mich und mir gefallen sie


----------



## Bernd-Thomas (20. März 2008)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungstechnik!?*

Hi Digicat,

...ha, da viel mir gleich ein .... ...manche Denken, wenn ein Programm teuer ist, dann muss es auch gut sein. Ferner sollte man die Leute in den Fotoforen erstmal fragen, was sie denn mit den Bildern machen und warum sie es machen müssen.

Ich finde es ok, wenn man die Bilder im Ursprung so läßt, wie sie sind, da es ein Unikat darstellt. Und ganz wichtig, einem selbst muss es gefallen (so scheint es bei dir ja auch zu sein).

Bildbearbeitung (Ulead hat zum Beispiel eine automatische Bildnachbearbeitung speziell für Kamera-Modelle entwickelt: 'Kamera Tonwertkorrektur' ... da staunt selbst der Fachmann ... (bald auch bei Corel erhältlich ....grinz.. würgh ...)

Ob ein Bild gut ist, das ist relativ. !!! (Sache des Betrachters ....)

Der letzte Bildpreis wurde für ein unscharfes Bild (Amerikanischer Soldat sitzt erschöpft herum) vergeben !!! ???

Es grüßt Tommy


----------



## Conny (20. März 2008)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungstechnik!?*

Hallo,

das ist wirklich ein weites Thema. Wenn wir Unsummen in die Technik wie Kamera, Objektive, etc. stecken, ist es mir nach wie vor wirklich schleierhaft, dass man keine Originale speichert. 
Ich benutze, seit ich das Programm selber bezahlen muss, Adobe Photoshop Elememts 5 (ca. 100€). Seit dem finde ich auch alle meine Bilder wieder. Meiner 12 jährigen Tochter habe ich die Grundzüge beigebracht, sodass sie einige Features wie Freistellen, für Web speichern, Schärfen, Bilderrahmen, etc. benutzen kann. Aber die Software wird leider auch immer mehr zum Zankapfel. Es sollte jeder das benutzen können, mit dem er zurecht kommt und was er  oder sie bezahlen kann.


----------



## Bernd-Thomas (21. März 2008)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungstechnik!?*

Hey,

leider ist es so, das im laufe der Zeit 'alle' Programme teuer geworden sind. Schaut man in Foren oder in Fachzeitschriften, so werden je nach Marktlage die zahlreichen Programme bewertet.

Oft ist so, das kleine Freeware-Programme das gleiche Ergebnis liefern. Vorausgesetzt der Benutzer weiß vorher ganz genau, was er mit seinen Bilder machen möchte und was er dafür benötigt.

Dann kommt das große Problem, das man im Geschäft steht, ein super teures Programm in den Händen hält, es kauft und Zuhause feststellt:

Puh, mein altes kleines Programm hat das auch alles gemacht.

Dann gibt es noch die Möglichkeit im Internet eine Test- bzw. Probeversion vom Hersteller zu laden .... hört sich gut an, falls alle Funktionen freigeschaltet sind.

Fazit: Erst kaufen, oft ärgern ... und wenig benutzen.

So wie Conny es macht, ist es ok ... (Dennoch finden andere ihre Bilder auch wieder, mit anderen Programmen).

Das erzeugt das Grundproblem. Es ist schwer jemanden zu finden, der alle Programme so gut kennt, das er für gezielte Personenkreise ein Programm empfehlen kann. Sobald eine Person sein Programm kennt, stellt diese Person fest, was das Programm nicht beherscht und schon beginnen die Zweifel.

Es grüßt Tommy


----------



## Stefan_375 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungstechnik!?*

Hallo,



			
				Bernd-Thomas schrieb:
			
		

> leider ist es so, das im laufe der Zeit 'alle' Programme teuer geworden sind.


Das halte ich aber für ein Gerücht.

Ich kann mich noch sehr genau an die Zeit erinnern, in der ich als Student für Microsoft Word 5.5 für DOS in der Studentenversion über 400 DM bezahlt habe. Nicht für das gesamte Office-Paket, sondern nur für Word :-(

Heute hingegen läuft mein Rechner, vom Betriebssystem abgesehen, fast vollständig mit Freeware und bezahlter Shareware. Open Office umsonst, Gimp umsonst, Browser umsonst, hundert Utilities umsonst... Und was es nicht als Freeware gibt, gibt es als Vorvorversion auf einer der xxx Heft-CDs von Computerzeitschriften auch umsonst. Billiger als heute war (auch hochwertige) Software niemals. 

Weswegen ich dann schon so fair bin, dass ich z.B. openoffice.org wenigstens 50 EUR spende. Weil ich das täglich benutze und möchte, dass die Entwicklung weiter geht. Und was sind 50 EUR... etwa ein Zehntel dessen, was ich damals für Photoshop bezahlt habe...

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## Bernd-Thomas (21. März 2008)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungstechnik!?*

Hey Stefan,

hast du folgendes nicht gelesen!?!

Oft ist so, das kleine Freeware-Programme das gleiche Ergebnis liefern. Vorausgesetzt der Benutzer weiß vorher ganz genau, was er mit seinen Bilder machen möchte und was er dafür benötigt.

Zu den gestiegenen Kosten war zuvor ein Bezug zu den Grafikprogrammen und Adobe (von 100 Euro bis über 1000 Euro)

Selbstverständlich könnte man alles mit Freeware machen ... aber wer will das?
Was meinst Du, ...kennt jeder genug Freeware .... Was ist mit den Benutzern die ins Geschäft gehen und sich von einem Verkäufer beraten lassen, wie sie z.B. ihre Fotos auf dem PC Archivieren und Bearbeiten können??

Was sagt der Verkäufer? Kaufen sie sich eine PC-Zeitschrift!!! Gehen sie ins Internet und laden sich ein Freeware-Programm herunter!!! Unsere Programme kosten nur Geld und sind zudem gleichwertig???

Hm, ... die meisten teuren Programme sind nur durch den Wettbewerb vergleichsweise günstig geblieben.

Es grüßt Tommy


----------



## Joachim (22. März 2008)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungssoftware - Allgemeine Diskussion*

Hallo,

ich hab das Thema mal geteilt, da es ja von Mirkos Anfrage dann doch erheblich abwich ...


----------



## Stefan_375 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungstechnik!?*

Hallo Thommy,



			
				Bernd-Thomas schrieb:
			
		

> Oft ist so, das kleine Freeware-Programme das gleiche Ergebnis liefern. Vorausgesetzt der Benutzer weiß vorher ganz genau, was er mit seinen Bilder machen möchte und was er dafür benötigt.[/COLOR]
> (...)
> Selbstverständlich könnte man alles mit Freeware machen ... aber wer will das?


Ich ;-) Doch obiges habe ich gelesen. Allerdings ist Freeware heute bei weitem mehr als "kleine Helferlein". OpenOffice, Gimp u.v.a. sind ausgewachsene Rundum-Pakete, mit denen praktisch alles möglich ist. Und was man machen möchte und was mit welcher Software möglich ist... das muss man bei kommerzieller Software auch vorher wissen.

Allerdings muss ich gestehen, dass ich seit bestimmt 15 Jahren keine Software mehr im Computerladen gekauft habe. Wenn, dann nach vorab Trial-Version online per Kreditkarte.

Das "Problem" bei Freeware ist IMHO, da überhaupt den Wald vor lauter Bäumen zu sehen. Es gibt zu jedem Thema 1000 Sachen. Aber die erstmal zu finden, downzuloaden, auszuprobieren... ätzend. Deshalb verlasse ich mich da schon lange auf die c't. Da gibt es des öfteren sehr gut ausgesuchte und im Text beschriebene "Software-Kollektionen" - und die eine oder andere Vollversion ist auch immer dabei. In Sachen Foto und Bildbearbeitung finde ich z.B. das Angebot von http://www.foto-freeware.de nicht schlecht. Allerdings finde ich diese Website nicht besonders gut strukturiert. Aber egal.

Ältere Vollversionen lassen sich mitunter ganz preiswert bei Pearl beziehen. Das ist ein echter Billig-Ramsch-Versand für Hard- und Software. Aber da gibt es öfter mal interessante Sachen für lau. Manchmal lohnt auch ein Blick in Ebay, wo oft ältere oder OEM-Versionen verscherbelt werden.

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## Bernd-Thomas (23. März 2008)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungssoftware - Allgemeine Diskussion*

Hi Stefan,

in vielen Deiner Aussagen kann ich eigentlich nur JA sagen... damit wir uns richtig verstehen. Jedoch fällt es mir schwer in ein paar Sätzen jede Möglichkeit einer Pro - Kontra Darstellung zu realisieren, indem Grafikprogramme analysiert werden.

Der Knackpunkt ist wohl genau so, wie Du es geschrieben hast: *'... überhaupt den Wald vor lauter Bäumen zu sehen ...'*

Seit Jahren biete ich Vereinen, Privatpersonen sowie ehrenamtlichen Organisationen, meine kostenlose Hilfe in Grafik, Design, Fake, Text, PDF, Bildbearbeitung, Web- und Visitenkartengestaltung etc. etc.  etc. an ... aus diesem Grund mußte ich ständig die Programme haben, welche andere besitzen, damit ich bei deren Problemstellung helfen konnte ...

Somit lernt man (ich) Vor- und Nachteile kennen ... Das entscheidene sind immer die Dateiabweichungen und das nicht jede Datei mit anderen Programmen kompatibel sind. 

Der Renner derzeit ist PDF und Vektorgrafik ... viele möchten ihre Bilder oder Webseiten in kleine PDF-Ansichten, ohne Qualitätsverlust bei geringer Dateigröße.

Nun bringe mal ein Bild aus einer modernen Digitalkamera in eine PDF-Datei mit Text. Ohne das die Qualität selbst bei 400 facher Vergrößerung leidet und dabei der Text ok bleibt .... selbstverständlich in Layout-, Druck- und Leseansicht.

Man benötigt mehrere Programme, wenn man z.B. nur Adobe (das neuste und größte Paket) besitzt ... ist man nicht gerade gut bedient ...(zu Fett und unbeweglich - kompliziert) Viele kleine und oft ältere Programme sind da nützlicher...

EDIT by Joachim: Banknotenkopieranleitung entfernt, siehe mein nächster Beitrag unten.

Im großen und Ganzen teile ich Deine Meinung ... 

Es grüßt Tommy


----------



## Stefan_375 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungssoftware - Allgemeine Diskussion*

Hallo Thommy,



			
				Bernd-Thomas schrieb:
			
		

> Seit Jahren biete ich Vereinen, Privatpersonen sowie ehrenamtlichen Organisationen, meine kostenlose Hilfe in Grafik, Design, Fake, Text, PDF, Bildbearbeitung, Web- und Visitenkartengestaltung etc. etc.  etc. an ... aus diesem Grund mußte ich ständig die Programme haben, welche andere besitzen, damit ich bei deren Problemstellung helfen konnte ...
> (...)
> Man benötigt mehrere Programme, wenn man z.B. nur Adobe (das neuste und größte Paket) besitzt ... ist man nicht gerade gut bedient ...(zu Fett und unbeweglich - kompliziert) Viele kleine und oft ältere Programme sind da nützlicher...


Ja. Wenn man diese kleinen, die genau den eigenen Zweck erfüllen, nur mal finden würde :-/

Davon abgesehen: wenn du von "Vereinen, Privatpersonen sowie ehrenamtlichen Organisationen" sprichst... dann frage ich mich schon, wie solche (mal grundsätzlich "arme" bzw. in Sachen Software "geizige") Klientel überhaupt zu zu einer Vollversion Adobe Acrobat, Photoshop usw. kommt. Oder überhaupt denkt, dass sie sowas haben müßte.

Als ich vor gut 20 Jahren mit der EDV anfing, gab es eine "Grundregel", die besagte, dass die Kostenrelation Hardware - Software - Daten je nach Anwendungszweck bei 1 - 5 - 10 oder auch bei 1 - 10 - 100 liegt. Und sich einen 500 EUR PC zu kaufen, um dann die 1.000 EUR Software als Raubkopie einzusetzen, ist halt ebenso dumm wie kriminell. 

Vor allem ist es oft überflüssig. Und Software-Hersteller, die ihre teuren Produkte per Hardware-Dongle oder CPU-ID-basiertem "license management" schützen, haben meine volle Sympathie. Ich weiss nicht, ob es bei den Intel / AMD PC-CPUs heute eine eindeutige CPU-ID gibt. Bei den Sun Sparcs, mit denen ich groß geworden bin, gab es die schon lange. Allerdings hatte man es da auch mit Software zu tun, die in der Server-Variante irgendwo zwischen 5 und 25 tausend EUR lag.

Trotzdem: Profi-Software quasi geschenkt haben wollen... das ist so, als kauft man sich eine 5.000 EUR HiFi-Anlage - und geht dann die Musik illegal in Tauschbörsen ziehen, weil dafür ja kein Geld mehr da ist :-(

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan

EDIT by Joachim: Den Teil mit der "Banknotenkopieranleitung" hab ich mal rausgenommen, siehe mein nächster Beitrag.


----------



## Bernd-Thomas (23. März 2008)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungssoftware - Allgemeine Diskussion*

Hi Stefan,
... schönes Beispiel mit dem Muster. Bevor ich weiter schreibe, muss ich dir noch sagen, das ich mich bereits beim MOD unbeliebt gemacht habe und nun hoffe, das ich (oder wir) nun keinen Streß bekommen, weil wir anderen Möglichkeiten zeigen Geldschein zu scannen. (Ich habe malwieder mit meinem Beispiel nicht lange genug nachgedacht).

Zurück zu den Möglichkeiten von Grafikprogrammen: Ich selber mache noch Bilder mit einer Olympus C-2500L (Spiegelreflex von 2001). Diese Kamera reicht für meine Zwecke vollkommen aus, obwohl ich täglich zwischen 20 und 150 (es können auch mal 500 sein) Bilder mache (15 Monate ist meine Tochter), dann Natur und Tiere ...

Wenn ich nun hier lese, was für neue und teuere Kameras verwendet werden und anschließend Bilder noch bearbeitet werden müssen ... natürlich mit teuere Programme ...

Dann denke ich: Für die 500 Meter zum Brötchen holen könnte ich mit dem Fahrrad fahren, aber mit einem neuen BMW oder Mercedes, vorausgesetzt er hat ein Krümmelfach, müßte es doch auch gehen ... was sollen sonst die Nachbarn denken ??? (Wohlstandsgesellschaft)

Ich habe erst vor kurzem (ca. 1 Monat) in einem PC-Fachgeschäft einen Verkäuferdialog mit anhören müssen... weil ich auf die Bedienung warten mußte. Dort wurde Jemanden für viel Geld ein großes umfangreiches Programm empfohlen, obwohl es gar nicht von nöten war. Der Kunde hatte vielmehr Belichtungsprobleme mit seiner neuen Kamera ... (so wie ich es verstanden hatte, unscharf, wenn es nicht zu dunkel oder zu hell war...)

Hm, viele können mit ihrer Kamera nicht umgehen und suchen Hilfe in Grafik-Programmen, natürlich teuer, groß und bekannt. Anstatt sich mit ihrer Kamera zu beschäftigen, Blendenwerte, Belichtungszeiten bzw. Einstellungen zu vergleichen, ... ein wenig Theorie lernen und dann probieren, probieren und nochmals probieren ....

Nein, es muss schnell und am besten vollautomatisch gehen ... Zeit zum Lernen oder Probieren haben die Wenigsten.

Ich war übrigens mal auf der Seite: www.foto-freeware.de (jetzt zum 3 Mal) Ja, dort findet man nette Dinge. Danke, die Seite ist zu meinen Lesezeichen hinzugefügt, ist eine Bereicherung.....

Es grüßt Tommy


----------



## Joachim (24. März 2008)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungssoftware - Allgemeine Diskussion*

Hallo!

@Bernd-Thomas
Der Mod, bei dem du dich unbeliebt gemacht hast, fände es ganz nett, das wenn du schon solche Sachen schon im öffentlichen Bereich schreibst, das du dann bitte auch die Zusammenhänge dessen den Usern nicht vorenthälst.  


Dieses Thema würde ich euch bitten, mit anderen Beispielen als mit Banknoten, fortzuführen, da die rechtliche Situation dazu hier nicht ausgetestet werden soll. :beeten 
Nehmt doch einfach andere Vorlagen für die Leistungsvergleiche eurer Software und gut ist. 

Ich persönlich bin im übrigen auch ein Freund von Free- und Shareware - eben weil sie in der Regel sehr günstig zu erwerben ist und offtmals ambitionierter programmiert wurde.
Open Office und Paint.NET sind da vielleicht gute Beispiele für Programme, die ich nicht mehr missen möchte, ebenso wie einige fast schon uralte Shareware-Titel.

@Stefan
Was hälst du von "Gimp Shop" im Vergleich zum eigentlichen "Gimp" ? Mir war bislang das bekannte Gimp zu gewöhnungsbedürftig - aber ich nutz auch schon ewig Windows, kann auch sein, das es einfach daran liegt.


----------



## Stefan_375 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungssoftware - Allgemeine Diskussion*

Hallo Thommy,



			
				Bernd-Thomas schrieb:
			
		

> ich mich bereits beim MOD unbeliebt gemacht habe und nun hoffe, das ich (oder wir) nun keinen Streß bekommen, weil wir anderen Möglichkeiten zeigen Geldschein zu scannen.


Sorry, ich bin da zugegebenermaßen nicht im Bilde über die Rechtslage, was das Scannen von Banknoten bzw. Tipps dazu betrifft. Falls ich da gegen irgendein Gesetz verstoßen habe, bitte ich die Moderation um Verzeihung für den Aufwand, die entsprechenden postings / Bilder zu löschen. War wirklich keine Absicht...



> Zurück zu den Möglichkeiten von Grafikprogrammen: Ich selber mache noch Bilder mit einer Olympus C-2500L (Spiegelreflex von 2001). Diese Kamera reicht für meine Zwecke vollkommen aus


Hier das gleiche. Bis letztes Jahr hatte ich eine Minolta RD 3000 Digi SLR. APS-C Sensor, läppische 2,7 Megapixel. Und der Gag: das Teil habe ich mir gekauft, nachdem ich mit der vorherigen 3,3 MP Kompaktkamera völlig unzufrieden war. Und als es dann die RD 3000 im Komplett-Paket mit 4 Objektiven und Blitz für unter 3.000 DM gab... da musste ich natürlich zuschlagen. Habe ich nie bereut. Und 2007 bei Ebay für das Paket noch soviel bekommen, dass es zur Finanzierung der Dynax 5D reichte ;-)



> Nein, es muss schnell und am besten vollautomatisch gehen ... Zeit zum Lernen oder Probieren haben die Wenigsten.


Das finde ich gar nicht schlimm. Für Schnappschüsse völlig OK. Meine Frau benutzt bei der 5D auch immer "das grüne A" - alles absolut automatisch. Nur, wie du schriebst: wenn man das tut, darf man kaum erwarten, hinterher mit Hilfe von Software mehr aus dem Bild herauszuholen, als an Information drinsteckt. Das kann nicht klappen - und wenn es noch so viele Leute gibt, die "Sub-Pixel-Interpolationen" für eine ernsthafte Wssenschaft halten 

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## Stefan_375 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungssoftware - Allgemeine Diskussion*

Hallo Joachim,



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Thema würde ich euch bitten, mit anderen Beispielen als mit Banknoten, fortzuführen, da die Rechtliche Situation dazu hier nicht ausgetestet werden soll. :beeten


Da haben sich unsere postings überschnitten. Ich wollte keinesfalls den Betreibern dieses Forums damit Probleme bereiten. Also von mir aus überhaupt kein Problem, wenn das attachment gelöscht wurde. 

Wobei ich mich allerdings frage: gibt es wirklich jemanden, der so naiv ist, dass er Banknoten einscannt, auf dem Farbdrucker rausläßt, zuschneidet, und dann damit im nächsten Laden seinen Einkauf bezahlt ?!?! Wie blöde muss ein Mensch sein, um auf so eine Idee zu kommen...



> Was hälst du von "Gimp Shop" im Vergleich zum eigentlichen "Gimp" ? Mir war bislang das bekannte Gimp zu gewöhnungsbedürftig - aber ich nutz auch schon ewig Windows, kann auch sein, das es einfach daran liegt.


Kann ich dir nicht sagen. Mit Gimp habe ich mal länger rumgespielt und war positiv überrascht. Allerdings besitze ich eine bezahlte Photoshop-Version. Die benutze ich nicht nur lieber, weil ich die seit ewigen Zeiten kenne. Sondern auch, weil Gimp (zumindest in der Version 2.4.5 hier) nicht mit 16 Bit TIFF Files umgehen kann, die ich aus der RAW-Konvertierung mit Minoltas Dimage-Lite-Software bekomme. Photoshop 6 hingegen kann das. Und weil ich die Farbtiefe erst so spät wie möglich reduzieren möchte, nehme ich halt lieber PS.

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## Joachim (24. März 2008)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungssoftware - Allgemeine Diskussion*

@Stefan
"Wie blöde muss ein Mensch sein, um auf so eine Idee zu kommen..."
Und jeden Tag steht ein Dummer auf - du musst ihn nur finden ...  

Alles andere: kein Problem. 

Was deine 16 Bit TIFF Files angeht - ich glaube die aktuelle Beta von Paint.NET (hab ich seit ein paar Tagen im Einsatz - stabil!) hat diese Möglichkeit nun auch endlich eingebaut - bislang war das "nur" über Plugins möglich ...


----------



## Bernd-Thomas (24. März 2008)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungssoftware - Allgemeine Diskussion*

Hallo Joachim,
Hallo Frank,
Hallo Stefan,
Hallo alle Anderen,

Tommy: ... ich habe mich unbeliebt gemacht (aus meiner Sicht), weil ich anhand meiner Unkenntnis und Ungedult, eine Email an den Mod; Joachim schickte, indem ich die ordnungsmäße Vorgehensweise in Frage gestellt hatte.

Ferner habe ich durch wiederholte Aüßerung zur Kenntnis gebracht, das ich 'echt sauer' bin.

Mod: Ich wurde in einer Email davon in Kenntnis gesetzt, das alles seine Richtigkeit hatte und das man meine Aufregung nicht versteht.

Fazit: Für mich ist die Sache erledigt. Sollte diese Stellungsnahme nicht reichen, dann veröffentlicht doch den Emailverkehr.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Bernd-Thomas


----------



## Bernd-Thomas (24. März 2008)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungssoftware - Allgemeine Diskussion*

Hallo Joachim und Frank,

Sorry, das mit den Bildern (Geldnoten) fiel mir erst bei der Antwort auf meinem Beispiel auf.

Selbstverständlich ist eine Löschung zu empfehlen.... und gewünscht. 

Es grüßt
Bernd-Thomas


----------



## Bernd-Thomas (24. März 2008)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungssoftware - Allgemeine Diskussion*

Hi Stefan,

jetzt hatte ich Dir bereits eine ausführliche Antwort geschrieben, wollte sie abschicken und ... weg ... sollte mich erneut Anmelden ... nun habe ich keine Geduld nochmals das geschrieben zu schreiben.

Olympus C-2500L: Die Kamera hat auch Nachteile, zum Beispiel kann man keine brauchbaren Aufnahmen mit ISO 200 und 400 machen, die Bilder wirken unansehnlich / grobkörnig. Bei Nachfragen beim Hersteller (vor Jahren) Bedienerfehler .... hi, lächerlich ....
Ich habe mir im Dez. 2007 das gleiche Modell über ein Internet-Auktionshaus gekauft (recht günstig), ...das gleiche Problem.
Verschiede Fotografen haben mir bereits mehrfach bestätigt, das es am Chip-Modell liegt ... frage nun nicht wie der Chip heißt ... die Kamera ist für mich ein Gebrauchsgegenstand ... grins ...

Die Vorgängerkamera hatte einen Wackelkontakt im Auslöser ... die Rep. hätte mich 3 Mal so viel gekostet, ... als der Gebrauchtwareneinkauf.

Seit Dez. 2007 übt meine Tochter an der Kamera .... (siehe Deckblatt vom 11. Jan. 2008) ... stark verkleinert ... (dafür benötigt man Grafikprogramme)

Es grüßt


----------



## Stefan_375 (26. März 2008)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungssoftware - Allgemeine Diskussion*

Hallo,



			
				Bernd-Thomas schrieb:
			
		

> gekauft (recht günstig), ...das gleiche Problem.
> Verschiede Fotografen haben mir bereits mehrfach bestätigt, das es am Chip-Modell liegt ... frage nun nicht wie der Chip heißt ... die Kamera ist für mich ein Gebrauchsgegenstand ... grins ...


Für mich auch. Wo andere UV-Filter als Objektivschutz draufschrauben und die Linse mit Mikrofasertüchern polieren, tut es bei mir einmal anhauchen und mit dem T-Shirt nachwischen  Und wenn die Knipse nichtmal Nieselregen überlebt, taugt sie sowieso nichts.



> Die Vorgängerkamera hatte einen Wackelkontakt im Auslöser ... die Rep. hätte mich 3 Mal so viel gekostet, ... als der Gebrauchtwareneinkauf.


Solche Produktionsfehler gibt es in der Klasse der "professionellen" Digi-SLR zum Glück nicht. Noch nicht. Warten wir noch ein paar Jahre, dann ist es auch da sicher soweit...



> Seit Dez. 2007 übt meine Tochter an der Kamera ....


Schön, dass sie zum Üben eine anständige Kamera bekommt. Ich habe mich auch schon überlegt, ob wir uns nicht zusätzlich zur 500 EUR Digi-SLR eine Fuji Finepix s5700 zulegen sollten. 7 MP, ordentliche Qualität, gebraucht (nichtmal 1 Jahr alt) ab 120 EUR. So als ist-auch-egal-wenn-mir-das-Ding-im-Urlaub-geklaut-wird Kamera.

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## Bernd-Thomas (26. März 2008)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungssoftware - Allgemeine Diskussion*

Hey,

ja, Urlaub ... recht mühsig, ständig die großen und schweren Teile herum zu schleppen. Und einfach mal an die Seite legen ... kaum möglich. Da viele jedoch ständig das Neuste haben müssen (so soll es auch bleiben), bekommt man recht gute Qualität für einen guten Preis, auf dem 2. Markt.

Wir haben auch noch eine Hau-ruck-Kamera (mal schnell in die Tasche) ... eine MEDION 6.2 MB inkl. Video-Funktion ... leider verwackeln dort die Bilder recht schnell ... jedoch für einen Schnapschuß komplett ausreichend ... (Wobei ich diese Kamera so gut wie gar nicht benutze ...

Meine Olympus bekommt ebenfalls keine besondere Streicheleinheiten. Sie liegt auch oft im Auto auf der Rückbank nur mit Objektivdeckel. Wind, Regen und Schnee sowie Temperarturen getestet. ... kicher...

Ein hier ansässiger Reporter (ich zitiere mal): Ich sagte ihm, das seine Linse etwas verstaubt ist ... er sagte: "Das ist wie mit einer guten alten schwarzen Scheibe, wenn es nicht knackt, hat man etwas nicht verstanden", "das ist mein digitaler Fingerabdruck ... die Bilder wirken realistischer ... außerdem sieht man es nicht ...!"

Nun gut, so extrem sehe ich das zwar nicht, aber dennoch reicht ein normales Tuch.

Es grüßt Tommy


----------



## Stefan_375 (27. März 2008)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungssoftware - Allgemeine Diskussion*

Hallo Joachim,



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> Was deine 16 Bit TIFF Files angeht - ich glaube die aktuelle Beta von Paint.NET (hab ich seit ein paar Tagen im Einsatz - stabil!) hat diese Möglichkeit nun auch endlich eingebaut - bislang war das "nur" über Plugins möglich ...


Danke für den Tipp! Habr ich auch gleich ausprobiert. Allerdings verweigert Paint.Net die Installation mit dem Hinweis, mein Betriebssystem (W2K) würde nicht unterstützt :-(

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## Stefan_375 (27. März 2008)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungssoftware - Allgemeine Diskussion*

Hallo Thommy,



			
				Bernd-Thomas schrieb:
			
		

> Ein hier ansässiger Reporter (ich zitiere mal): Ich sagte ihm, das seine Linse etwas verstaubt ist ... er sagte: "Das ist wie mit einer guten alten schwarzen Scheibe, wenn es nicht knackt, hat man etwas nicht verstanden", "das ist mein digitaler Fingerabdruck ... die Bilder wirken realistischer ... außerdem sieht man es nicht ...!"


Der Mann hat recht: "außerdem sieht man es nicht ...!" 
Kratzer und Staub direkt auf der Frontlinse sind auf dem Foto fast nie zu erkennen. Ist von der Optik her auch leicht erklärbar. Als Bsp. das Foto im Anhang, gerade mal spassehalber gemacht. Das Bild habe ich durch ein Fenster mit Fliegengitter gemacht. So Gaze-Zeug, schwarz, etwa 1 mm Maschenweite, direkt vor der Frontlinse.

Und... siehst du das ;-) Noe. Das kann jeder mal selbst ausprobieren. Einfach mal ein dickes Hundehaar oder einen Zwirnfaden auf die Frontlinse pappen. Und sich dann wundern, dass der auf dem Foto überhaupt nicht zu sehen ist. Solche Störungen sind umso eher zu sehen, je weiter sie von der Frontlinse weg sind (also auf dem vorgeschraubten UV-Filter viel eher als auf der Linsde ohne Filter) und je weiter der Bildwinkel ist. Normalerweise ist das aber überhaupt kein Problem. Und daher kein Anlass zu zwanghaftem Linsen-Putzen...

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## Bernd-Thomas (27. März 2008)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungssoftware - Allgemeine Diskussion*

Hey,

Zitat: Stefan_375: *** Das kann jeder mal selbst ausprobieren. ***

Ja, da wird so mancher Putzteufel /in ein nachdenkliches Gesicht bekommen.

Gut ist der Hinweis, das mit jedem Aufbau eher Störungen zu sehen sind. Bei meinem heutigen Versuch, habe ich jedoch eine gewisse Unschärfe im Bild festgestellt, 'Grauschleier'.

Fraglich; ...was machen die besseren, teueren und moderen Kameras ?:beeten1 

Es grüßt Tommy


----------



## Alex45525 (27. März 2008)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungssoftware - Allgemeine Diskussion*

Hallo Leute,

eine Frage zum eigentlichen Thema:

Besitzt zufällig jemand, der auf Photoshop CS3 oder CS2 (FÜR MAC!) aufgerüstet hat, auch das Vorgängerupgrade???

Die neueste Variante (Upgrade auf CS3) ist mit meiner Photoshop-6 Vollversion nicht möglich. Versionssprung zu groß! CS2 oder CS ginge, ist aber neu nicht mehr erhältlich. Adobe sagt: Neu kaufen! Toll, oder??? Ich habe es bereits einmal neu gekauft! Ein anderes Angebot machen die einem nicht. Die Arroganz der Monopolisten... 

Das ältere Update würde derjenige nicht mehr benötigen, sofern der Versionssprung von der vorhandenen ursprünglichen Voll-Version nicht zu groß ist. Warum also nicht verkaufen??? Ich würde demjenigen einen fairen Preis dafür anbieten. 

Ich muss aufrüsten, weil meine alte Version 6 nicht unter MAC OS X läuft.
Vom Funktionsumfang her wäre ein Upgrade für mich kein Thema.


----------



## Conny (27. März 2008)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungssoftware - Allgemeine Diskussion*

Hallo Alex,

hast Du schon mal an Adobe Photoshop Elements 6 gedacht? Ich vermisse eigentlich nichts zu meiner Photoshop 5.5 Version. Auch die Entwicklung meiner RAW-Bilder gefällt mir sehr gut! Plug-In, kostenlos!


----------



## Bernd-Thomas (27. März 2008)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungssoftware - Allgemeine Diskussion*

hi, Alex

... ich habe mal meine Sensoren ausgefahren ... auf Deine Frage hin:


			
				Alex45525 schrieb:
			
		

> Besitzt zufällig jemand, der auf Photoshop CS3 oder CS2 (FÜR MAC!) aufgerüstet hat, auch das Vorgängerupgrade???



... leider sieht es nicht gut aus, in Bezug; MAC ...

Wenn es gar nicht weiter geht, dann empfehle ich Dir: http://www.usenext.de/

Dort kannst Du "14 Tage kostenlos testen!"  (Download zum Abwinken) ... ich bin dort bereits seit Jahren und habe immer alles gefunden (Vollversionen von Privatpersonen zum Testen und anschließenden löschen oder später kaufen)

Es grüßt Tommy


----------



## Stefan_375 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungssoftware - Allgemeine Diskussion*

Hallo,



			
				Bernd-Thomas schrieb:
			
		

> Gut ist der Hinweis, das mit jedem Aufbau eher Störungen zu sehen sind.


Das ist von der optischen Seite her logisch. Mit jedem Filtervorsatz leidet die optische Qualität, und die Gefahr von Streulichteinfluss und Vignettierung wird größer. Von daher würde ich nur Filter verwenden, die zwingend erforderlich sind.



> Fraglich; ...was machen die besseren, teueren und moderen Kameras ?:beeten1


Die Kamera macht nichts - der Fotograf macht  Das Objektiv ist so gerechnet, dass es "as is" die beste Leistung bringt. Wenn man unbedingt etwas davor pappen muss, kommt halt am Sensor weniger an als möglich. Kann die Knipse nichts für...



			
				Alex45525 schrieb:
			
		

> Die neueste Variante (Upgrade auf CS3) ist mit meiner Photoshop-6 Vollversion nicht möglich. Versionssprung zu groß! CS2 oder CS ginge, ist aber neu nicht mehr erhältlich. Adobe sagt: Neu kaufen! Toll, oder??? Ich habe es bereits einmal neu gekauft! Ein anderes Angebot machen die einem nicht. Die Arroganz der Monopolisten...
> (...)
> Ich muss aufrüsten, weil meine alte Version 6 nicht unter MAC OS X läuft.
> Vom Funktionsumfang her wäre ein Upgrade für mich kein Thema.


Grmmmpppfff !!!! Der typische Ärger! Ich habe hier noch eine AutoCAD 12 Version, die nicht unter W2K und höher läuft (unter NT4 tat sie es). Warum auch immer. Jedenfalls reif für den Mülleimer :-(

Das einzige, was mir zu deinem Problem einfällt: gebraucht kaufen (ist bei aktueller PS Vollversion aber unwahrscheinlich, dass das einer gleich wieder verkauft). Oder mal schauen, ob es vielleicht irgendwann mal ein "special offer" bundle einer Digi-Knipse mit PS gibt. Dann kaufen und Kamera sofort wieder verkloppen. So bin ich damals für wenig Geld an eine PS5 Lizenz gekommen.

Oder, so absurd es klingt: einen gebrauchten Mac kaufen, auf dem dann PS6 mit altem OS läuft. Das ist zwar abartig, aber sicher auch nicht teurer als die > 1.000 EUR für eine PS CS3 Lizenz :-(

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## Alex45525 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungssoftware - Allgemeine Diskussion*

Nenee, ich habe mich wohl etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt.

Ich besitze bereits die Version 6. Die läuft aber nicht auf MAC OS X. Um zu vermeiden, immer mit MAC OS 9.x booten zu müssen, um Photoshop benutzen zu können, würde mir ein Upgrade auf Version 7.0, CS, oder CS2 ausreichen, was aber nicht mehr erhältlich ist. Ich suche also eine der genannten Upgrade-Versionen.

Das heißt: Neukauf kommt für mich als Privatmann eh nicht in Frage. Schon aus Prinzip nicht!!! Und wenn sich Adobe auf den Kopf stellt: Ich kaufe keine neue Vollversion, wenn ich bereits eine Vollversion im Regal stehen habe.:crazy Dass ein Upgrade auf CS3 von meiner Version teurer sein darf, stelle ich nicht in Frage. Aber Adobe macht hier gar kein Angebot!!! OK, wenn die sich die EUR 450,- entgehen lassen, die mir dies Upgrade auf CS3 selbst als Privatmann wert wären, dann ist das deren Sache.

Nein, wenn die mein Geld nicht wollen, dann muss ich bei 1-2-3 schauen und halt warten. CS2 Upgrades deutsch für MAC kosten dort zwischen 200 und 300 Euros. Das wäre ich auch durchaus bereit, dafür auszugeben. Wird nur selten angeboten. Vermutlich stehen die ganzen Upgrade-Versionen (Viele Leute machen ja jedes Upgrade mit!) in den Regalen und verstauben dort. Dabei könnte man, wenn Version 7.0 vorhanden wäre, von dort auf die aktuelle CS3 aufrüsten. In diesem Fall wären die Upgrades CS und CS2 überflüssig, könnten also ohne weiteres verkauft werden.

@Conny
Ja, würde für jeden Normalo reichen. Aber ich nutze - hin und wieder - auch ausgefallene Funktionen, wie z.B. das Einbetten eines Farbprofils und RGB-CMYK-Umwandlung, viele, viele Ebenen D), automatische Stapelverarbeitung und andere Spezialitäten der großen Version. Elements hat meine bessere Hälfte zu irgendwas dazu bekommen und...das hat mich nie überzeugt. Viele Funktionen sind zwar da, aber komplett woanders versteckt. Was die sich dabei gedacht haben, ist mir ein Rätsel... Vermutlich Politik, um die Gewohnheitstiere, die eigentlich auch mit Elements auskämen, zum Kauf der "großen" Version zu zwingen. Grrrr...
Und immer Umdenken, wenn ich - ebenfalls hin und wieder - dann beruflich mit der Vollversion arbeiten müsste...neeee!


----------



## Bernd-Thomas (28. März 2008)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungssoftware - Allgemeine Diskussion*

Hi Alex,

schau mal hier bei Ebay ....

http://search.ebay.de/search/search.dll?from=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=Adobe+Mac+update&category0=


... vielleicht wirst Du dort fündig.

(Ansonsten würde ich mir eine Vorgängerversion gebraucht kaufen und dann das entsprechende Upgrade ... da Du scheinbar von UseNext Abstand nimmst.

Viel Erfolg!

Es grüßt Tommy



S O R R Y ------- Du warst ja schon bei 1-2-3 .... ......  .....  in meinem Suchwarn glatt missverstanden !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alex45525 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungssoftware - Allgemeine Diskussion*

@Stefan_375
Ja, leg noch Salz in die offene Wunde...



Ich HABE noch einen Mac, der mit MAC OS 9.X booten kann und wo Photoshop 6 (eben meine Originalversion) installiert ist. Jedoch nutze ich auf dem Teil vor allem 10.4.11... Die Zeiten von 9.x sind endgültig vorbei...(Oder?). Das Teil reicht mir übrigens noch immer aus. Ist ein G4 Dual mit äh, wie war das noch...ah, ja: 867 MHz...

Also eigentlich fast ein Oldtimer...


----------



## Conny (28. März 2008)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungssoftware - Allgemeine Diskussion*



			
				Alex45525 schrieb:
			
		

> @Conny
> 
> Und immer Umdenken, wenn ich - ebenfalls hin und wieder - dann beruflich mit der Vollversion arbeiten müsste...neeee!



    Du bist doch noch keine 50! Das tut gut, dass es Euch Junggemüse auch so geht. Als ich umgestiegen bin (gleichzeitig auf Elements,Office2007 und neue Cam) dachte ich, dass ich jetzt alt werde, weil ich keine Lust mehr habe mich dauernd umzugewöhnen 
Für Elements gibt es übrigens jede Menge Plug-Ins vom großen Bruder oder Schwester


----------



## Alex45525 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungssoftware - Allgemeine Diskussion*

Wie kommst Du darauf, dass ich keine 50 bin???
Junggemüse...:evil 
Das Foto ist so alt, das wurde noch auf Baryt vergrössert...

Äh, ehrlich!


----------

